# Frog Call Analysis



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

I am looking to help my ex-roommate who is doing his masters thesis on Western Chorus Frogs and their calls. I would like to be able to put him in contact with any researchers in amphibians who have done call analysis (his adviser is a spiny rat expert, and there are no herpetologists at that school). He is especially looking for call recording and analysis software and methods, to compare frog calls.


----------



## Matt Mirabello (Aug 29, 2004)

Have him contact the Cornell University Lab of Ornithology. They have an entire library of recordings and do analysis on them


----------



## ETwomey (Jul 22, 2004)

I have done a fair amount of call analysis and would be willing to help. I would say the best place to start would be Raven software, which is Cornell's own program. Feel free to have him contact me, [email protected].

Also, John Micancin just gave a talk here at ECU and it sounds like his research will be very relevant (http://www.unc.edu/~micancin/). I don't know if he has any papers in press yet but he might be a good guy to contact.

-Evan


----------

